# Go to Croaker bait?



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks like me and my buddy GTODave will be hitting Golden Beach on the Patuxent River (just south of the Bennedict Bridge). It's been a while since I've targeted Croakers but considering we won't even hit the dock (boat dock/pier for a house) until around 8PM - it only makes sense to try for them when they're typically active. 

I am assuming BW's are a good choice. How boat squid, shrimp, night crawlers, etc? What's your preference. I will probably pick up two different baits incase one is hotter then the other.

Standard bottom rig/double drop the way to go? Anyone use a FF rig?

Thanks for the input.

Will


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

my go to are BWs from cheverly sports, then squid meaning i never leave home without them when fishing for croaker. i hav caught them on shrimp, nitecrawlers, & even chic-breast, but nothin like BWs or squid!!!!


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Nothing , I mean nothing , beats these :


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

1 squid 
2 shrimp
3 bloods


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Don't forget razor clams aka croaker candy


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

You guys got something against peelers ? They are by far the best bait to use this time of year for anything that swims in the Chessie and surrounding waters . They cannot , I repeat cannot be beat . Everything that swims will eat them . Night crawlers ? They might catch a few spot and croaker but you're better off with bloods or fishbites . I've never caught a decent rockfish on a night crawler but have caught plenty on peelers and bloods while fishing for HH's . As far as rigs go , I make my own most of the time . I use some 40 to 60lb test mono , a barrel swivel , a coastlock snap and a couple of pieces of fish tank hose . Tie a couple of short droppers in the main line , run the snell from the hook through the tube and connect to dropper . Then snug the hose up over the droppers . Voila ! you've got a nice stand-off that gets snagged a whole lot less frequently than your basic 1040 (metal) rig .


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

I'll challenge anyone on this board to a croaker contest . You can use any bait you want other than soft or peeler crabs . I'll take the crabs . Any takers ?


----------



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

youve got a contest my good man


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Childs said:


> youve got a contest my good man


 Where and when for how much ?


----------



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

you let me know


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Anywhere , anytime . Prefer down my way as the fishing is very good . If you want to fish from shore that's fine . I've got some triple secret croaker spots . I'll have to blinfold you though . If you like we can take my boat . Here's a taste of what you can expect <div style="width:480px; text-align: center;"><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://w169.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http://w169.photobucket.com/albums/u240/stromus/1178128452.pbw" height="360" width="480"><a href="http://i169.photobucket.com/redirect/album?action=slideshow&landing=/slideshows&type=3" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/slideshows/btn.gif" style="float:left;border-width: 0;" ></a><a href="http://s169.photobucket.com/albums/u240/stromus/?action=view&current=1178128452.pbw" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/slideshows/btn_viewallimages.gif" style="float:left;border-width: 0;" ></a></div>


----------



## ToadFish (Sep 5, 2007)

> Anywhere , anytime . Prefer down my way as the fishing is very good .

Where is "down my way"? Is this around the Crisfield area? How do you rig peeler crabs? How do you cut them?


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

ToadFish said:


> > Anywhere , anytime . Prefer down my way as the fishing is very good .
> 
> Where is "down my way"? Is this around the Crisfield area? How do you rig peeler crabs? How do you cut them?


 I'm very close to Crisfield but usually don't have to go that far . I do most of my fishing in the Mouth of the Wicomico or Nanticoke and around Deal Island .


----------



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

Im with him, how do you rig peelers???


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Croaker slam*

dont even let this happen ithout approved pic`s, and yeah, how do you make $11/ puond fish bait outta the ss crab? got time fer mor pics?


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

chilehead2 said:


> dont even let this happen ithout approved pic`s, and yeah, how do you make $11/ puond fish bait outta the ss crab? got time fer mor pics?


 I don't understand a word of that but here goes : Take your peeler crab and break off the claws . Then peel off the hard , outer shell exposing the new soft one underneath . Then cut the crab in half down the middle . Then cut the crab in quarters or eighths depending on the size . Do this by cutting btween the leg joints making sure to leave a "knuckle" joint on each piece . Push the hook through the hole in the joint and out of the body leaving the point exposed . This way the crab will stay on the hook even when casting . Soft crabs are done the same way but will not cast as far because even the "knuckle" is soft . What is $11.00 pound ? Prime rib ?


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

<embed src='http://www.brightcove.tv/playerswf' bgcolor='#FFFFFF' flashVars='allowFullScreen=true&initVideoId=1133257144&servicesURL=http://www.brightcove.tv&viewerSecureGatewayURL=https://www.brightcove.tv&cdnURL=http://admin.brightcove.com&autoStart=false' base='http://admin.brightcove.com' name='bcPlayer' width='486' height='412' allowFullScreen='true' allowScriptAccess='always' seamlesstabbing='false' type='application/x-shockwave-flash' swLiveConnect='true' pluginspage='http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash'></embed>


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Sorry guys . Thats an English video and not how it's done on the Eastern Shore . I'm still trying to fing a better video or pic to give you a better idea . Give me a few .


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Any of you that think bloods, squid, etc will outcatch peeler in the bay are seriously in denial. Now I will say this ... the waters in the northern part may be a bit different than down here but everyone fishing from the Tank and below must bow down before the king !! And the king is peeler crab. Second only to peeler is fresh spot... for croaker you may ask ??? Yes for any damn thing that swims in these waters. I buy bloods to catch the spot/perch but use peelers and the spot for EVERYTHING else.

I am not taking OLS side because I am an Eastern Shorer myself ... It is just the plain truth. 

Don't get me wrong ... bloods work well and in the early season that is what I use too but once mid - late April gets here it is peelers all the way. BTW if you cut them right they are also cheaper  ... well down here it is. I can usually get 8-10 baits off a peeler


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

shrimp


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

bmcox86 said:


> shrimp


 If I were from SC I'd be using shrimp too . The only shrimp we have up here are grass shrimp . Very small and easy to get but you really need to downsize your hooks and put 2 or 3 of them on . Very good bait for everything , even rockfish . Years ago the charter boats out of Rock Hall MD used to chum for rockfish with them . You tend to catch alot of smaller white perch with them this time of year though .


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i'll bring a peck of razor clams and you can have all my fish except the 4 largest i'll come to you. name a time and place.


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

old linesides said:


> Where and when for how much ?


my money is on mike


oh do catfish count


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I agree with oldlinesides, nothing beats peeler grab except mauybe softcrab. However, I have found if the croakers are there they will hit about anything so a good durable bait like squid is a no brainer.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

My Baits of Choice, are
1) Squid cause it is cheap and works
2) Bloodworms or an imatation of them
3) Clams
4) anything else that I have around. Have even caught craoker on strips of spot, croaker, and bluefish bellies.
I have never used crab, but will give it a shot next time I go.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

mdram said:


> my money is on mike
> 
> 
> oh do catfish count


 If they did , yesterday I would have won hands down ! Double headers !


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Peelers if money is no object (it has the added benefit of catching almost everything that swims), squid as a close second.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Gotta...*

...go with OLS on this one.

Peelers=croaker crack!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i agree crabs are the top bait, but on the western shore 1 peeler goes for about 2-3 bucks. bw's are $11 razors are $4 for half a peck.


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

2-3 for a peeler? highway robbery!


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

When you shop for peelers , ask if they have any "stills" , (fresh dead) they will be at least half the price and work just as good as live ones .


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

mdram said:


> 2-3 for a peeler? highway robbery!


LOL


----------

